

Ask HN: How to use Amazon Mechanical Turk from Canada? - dxjones

Currently, Amazon Mechanical Turk (mturk.com) only allows "Requesters" based in the United States.<p>Does anyone know of a reasonable work-around for someone based in Canada?<p>Do we need to partner with someone in the US?  Their sign-up requires a US mailing address and phone number.  I'm not sure if they also require a US bank account.<p>I'd especially like to hear from anyone in Canada who has used "mturk.com" ...
======
dxjones
Hmmm, this posting got 5 pts of karma (signifying interest, I presume), but
nobody has posted a comment offering a solution.

